# quad 4



## derailed (Apr 16, 2005)

i am trying to figure out what kits had the quad 4 engines in them
berreta?
fiero?
grand prix?
i remember building some years ago
i also remember the front wheel drive kit had the option of the quad 4 or V6
i have a project that i'm working on and it requires the quad 4 engine to complete
cant remember is MPC or AMT


----------



## Pitfall (Feb 20, 2009)

Oldsmobile had them in the Cutlass Calais and their Quad442's


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Baretta GTZ for sure. Not sure on the others. The Olds Aerotech may have one, although not factory stock. I believe the car ran a Quad 4 and an Aurora V8. Not at the same time. 

My brother had a GTZ. Not a torquey engine but when it got the revs up, pretty impressive.


----------



## jdroge01 (Jan 30, 2011)

The beretta kits all seem to have the 2.8 v6. MPC had a Fiero (not the GT) that came with a 4 Cylinder but I'm not sure if it was a quad 4. Good luck in your search.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm no authority on the subject, but I don't think Pontiac ever used the Quad-4 in the Fiero. As far as I know, it was either the Iron Duke or the corporate 2.8L V-6. If it was ever offered in a Fiero model, it would have been a custom job, not a factory installation.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

CorvairJim said:


> I'm no authority on the subject, but I don't think Pontiac ever used the Quad-4 in the Fiero. As far as I know, it was either the Iron Duke or the corporate 2.8L V-6. If it was ever offered in a Fiero model, it would have been a custom job, not a factory installation.


You are correct sir! Have a book on the Fiero and the engines were either of the two you mentioned. The Quad-4 was never available for this car. Other engines were used in race car versions, but never in production cars the public could purchase.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

jdroge01 said:


> The beretta kits all seem to have the 2.8 v6. MPC had a Fiero (not the GT) that came with a 4 Cylinder but I'm not sure if it was a quad 4. Good luck in your search.


The Beretta you need would be the GTZ. Made by AMT and done in at least two boxings. Not the most common kit but maybe the most common with a Quad 4.


----------

